# Rockburn at 6months old! :)



## winwin

Here's my pup at 6months old. He's very muscley and very active. 


































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151594136614197&l=7768877033134046606

Comments are very welcome.


----------



## Aays06

He's a nice looking pup. Are those ears cropped or natural?


----------



## winwin

2 more.


----------



## winwin

Aays06 said:


> He's a nice looking pup. Are those ears cropped or natural?


Those are cropped.


----------



## Trapboi103

Good looking lil guy and i like the marking on his paw looks like he has one sock on its dope!


----------



## winwin

Trapboi103 said:


> Good looking lil guy and i like the marking on his paw looks like he has one sock on its dope!


Thanks man! And yeah, he does have a bad crop, though the stitching is good, the design and length is bad...


----------



## Aays06

Nah. I like his ears. Fits him well.


----------



## winwin

Aays06 said:


> Nah. I like his ears. Fits him well.


Thanks! That does make me feel better. I hope his heads fills out and his ears will fit in. If I'm not mistaken, his dad has a 26" head and a huge body, he is standard along with the mom but mom is a smaller standard.


----------



## winwin

Just realized my pup is still 5months not 6. Lol


----------



## Aays06

He has some muscle already, should be a big boy. What's his weight now? Our blue bully pup just turned 5 months as well


----------



## winwin

Aays06 said:


> He has some muscle already, should be a big boy. What's his weight now? Our blue bully pup just turned 5 months as well


I'm not really sure but last time he measured 20kg and that was a month ago, so maybe around 25kg? Muscle might be due to he daily walks and playtime, which includes fetch, tug of war and some jumping.


----------



## Coyne1981

Both nice pups. Looks like there are a few of us that have them around 5 months. It will be interesting to follow each others progress. Heres Boss. Hes 5 and a half months. We went to the vet a few days ago and he was 48 pounds.


----------



## Aays06

Coyne1981 said:


> Both nice pups. Looks like there are a few of us that have them around 5 months. It will be interesting to follow each others progress. Heres Boss. Hes 5 and a half months. We went to the vet a few days ago and he was 48 pounds.


He is a handsome boy. Nice face.


----------



## winwin

Coyne1981 said:


> Both nice pups. Looks like there are a few of us that have them around 5 months. It will be interesting to follow each others progress. Heres Boss. Hes 5 and a half months. We went to the vet a few days ago and he was 48 pounds.


3 pups of the same age, and they all look so different. I've been feeding my pup raw meat sawdust for 2 weeks and I like what I'm seeing, he's leaning out and he seems less affected by the heat, before he wouldn't even leave the office, now he sunbathes sometimes, also he only poops once a day even though i feed him 500g per day and his breath doesn't stink and his coat seems a bit better to touch.


----------



## Aays06

winwin said:


> 3 pups of the same age, and they all look so different. I've been feeding my pup raw meat sawdust for 2 weeks and I like what I'm seeing, he's leaning out and he seems less affected by the heat, before he wouldn't even leave the office, now he sunbathes sometimes, also he only poops once a day even though i feed him 500g per day and his breath doesn't stink and his coat seems a bit better to touch.


We will all have to see how they grow. What's the cost on that diet? We are feeding blue buffalo puppy wilderness. He seems to love the food. He is due into the vet this week for a weighing for his flea and tick medicine. I'll have to get an update. Two weeks ago he was 43lbs.


----------



## Coyne1981

winwin said:


> 3 pups of the same age, and they all look so different. I've been feeding my pup raw meat sawdust for 2 weeks and I like what I'm seeing, he's leaning out and he seems less affected by the heat, before he wouldn't even leave the office, now he sunbathes sometimes, also he only poops once a day even though i feed him 500g per day and his breath doesn't stink and his coat seems a bit better to touch.


Ya, we started ours on raw at first. He loved it. It will give you a heart attack watching a pup crunch down a bone though. But, after a few days we saw a huge difference in him. Unfortunately, This was also during his house training stage. When switching to raw they can be very unpredictable at first as far as pooping. It was a challenge. hahaha. So we switched him over to high quality grain free kibble. That was 2 and half months ago. I have to say he still has a glossy coat and doing well. Now that he is trained though, I think we will make the switch back soon. You are totally right about the breath and poops. Even the poops that he did have turn white and to dust in a day of sun.


----------



## winwin

Aays06 said:


> We will all have to see how they grow. What's the cost on that diet? We are feeding blue buffalo puppy wilderness. He seems to love the food. He is due into the vet this week for a weighing for his flea and tick medicine. I'll have to get an update. Two weeks ago he was 43lbs.


In my current location, 1kg is 40php or $1, where I was before, it only costs 27php/kg. Meat sawdust is like the extra meat from meat cutters.


----------



## Coyne1981

Do you guys have your pedigrees? Ill post mine up in a bit when I can scan it.


----------



## winwin

BullyPedia|The American Bully Online Pedigree Database

Here's my pup's peds. Just that that'a the wrong dam, it's the littermate of bodog but she doesn't have bullypedia.


----------



## Coyne1981

Heres mine. May have to zoom your browser in a bit. Its a shame Bullypedia is so hard to add a dog. Philippines huh? Wow!

http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p706/coyne1981/ped1-crop-horz_zpscac7026f.jpg


----------



## winwin

Coyne1981 said:


> Heres mine. May have to zoom your browser in a bit. Its a shame Bullypedia is so hard to add a dog. Philippines huh? Wow!
> 
> http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p706/coyne1981/ped1-crop-horz_zpscac7026f.jpg


Yeah. Philippines.  Does it seem like my pup has a body that's too long?


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

So last week Bella was 14 weeks and 16.8 pounds...y'all's dogs are about 2 months older and 40-50 pounds...that's a huge difference or weight gain in what seems like a short time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coyne1981

WinWin: He looks proportional to me. He looks great. 

*Bella*Blu*: When we got Boss he was 18 pounds. That was 3 months ago. You will be amazed how fast they grow! It seems like he looks different every day.


----------



## winwin

*Bella*Blu* said:


> So last week Bella was 14 weeks and 16.8 pounds...y'all's dogs are about 2 months older and 40-50 pounds...that's a huge difference or weight gain in what seems like a short time.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got my pup at 2 and a half months old, he had kennel cough but was quite active, he weighed around 10kg, now he is 5months and a half, I think he just grew a lot since I increased his food to 750g of raw sawdust per day. Better give bella lots of exercise to make her tired, maybe give her acana also, that made my puppy a bit chubby before i went to raw and acana has a strong smell that my pup really loves.


----------



## winwin

Coyne1981 said:


> WinWin: He looks proportional to me. He looks great.
> 
> *Bella*Blu*: When we got Boss he was 18 pounds. That was 3 months ago. You will be amazed how fast they grow! It seems like he looks different every day.


I really like my pup, but I'm in a dilemma right now, I have been transferred to another project, previously I lived with my cousin who has a big garden, so space was not an issue, now I like in the 2nd floor of our office, also, the space is kinda tight. I might let go of my pup and get a pocket bully. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619630651395371.1073741826.100000453249757&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434204793337842.1073741826.100002449740647&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201114753019007.1073741828.1474574773&type=1

Maybe one of these pups. What you guys think is best?


----------



## Gonz2288

winwin said:


> I really like my pup, but I'm in a dilemma right now, I have been transferred to another project, previously I lived with my cousin who has a big garden, so space was not an issue, now I like in the 2nd floor of our office, also, the space is kinda tight. I might let go of my pup and get a pocket bully.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619630651395371.1073741826.100000453249757&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434204793337842.1073741826.100002449740647&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201114753019007.1073741828.1474574773&type=1
> 
> Maybe one of these pups. What you guys think is best?


I think it would be horrible to get rid of one dog to get another. horrible.


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

Looking at her pics from when I brought her home to now, I know she has grown a lot...I just am amazed at what the next 2 months will bring, and very excited also...she definitely gets plenty of exercise. We walk 4 miles everyday and tons of fetch and tug of war. Made her springpole, finally got it hung...she doesn't seem interested yet though 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aays06

Yes. If he is a good dog keep him. 4 or 5 inches in height is not going to make a huge difference in how much space he takes up. By the way here is kaius at a little over 5 months today and 50lbs. He is the sweetest dog ever.


----------



## winwin

Gonz2288 said:


> I think it would be horrible to get rid of one dog to get another. horrible.


The only reason I even think of letting go is because of space, if he gets to be like his dad, well, let's say his dad is huge. Pockets are half the size of his dad so it will matter a lot with regards to space. I wanted a big dog because I had a big place, but now not anymore.


----------



## winwin

*Bella*Blu* said:


> Looking at her pics from when I brought her home to now, I know she has grown a lot...I just am amazed at what the next 2 months will bring, and very excited also...she definitely gets plenty of exercise. We walk 4 miles everyday and tons of fetch and tug of war. Made her springpole, finally got it hung...she doesn't seem interested yet though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does bella eat little only or does she have a really fast metabolism? Try to feed her more.


----------



## winwin

Aays06 said:


> Yes. If he is a good dog keep him. 4 or 5 inches in height is not going to make a huge difference in how much space he takes up. By the way here is kaius at a little over 5 months today and 50lbs. He is the sweetest dog ever.


You're dog has a boner. :rofl:


----------



## *Bella*Blu*

I love his face 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aays06

winwin said:


> You're dog has a boner. :rofl:


Yes he is always excited lol. He's a happy boy. LOL



*Bella*Blu* said:


> I love his face
> 
> Thanks....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I love his face
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Aays06 said:


> Yes he is always excited lol. He's a happy boy. LOL


Hahaha my dog doesn't get excited that much, he's pretty passive. Except when there are girls, he likes girls.


----------



## rabbit

winwin said:


> I really like my pup, but I'm in a dilemma right now, I have been transferred to another project, previously I lived with my cousin who has a big garden, so space was not an issue, now I like in the 2nd floor of our office, also, the space is kinda tight. I might let go of my pup and get a pocket bully.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.619630651395371.1073741826.100000453249757&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434204793337842.1073741826.100002449740647&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10201114753019007.1073741828.1474574773&type=1
> 
> Maybe one of these pups. What you guys think is best?


I don't get how trading dogs will help the situation. I think your best bet is to either keep a dog or don't have any dogs at all. Having a dog is a commitment no matter, what you should be looking into keeping it until death. I'm sure if you exercise the dog properly you won't have much worries all american bullys need exercise whether it's a pocket or a classic. Don't be one of the stereotypical Am bully owners who get a pocket bully and don't exercise it. Besides if you trade in this pup whose to say another "dilemma" won't pop up and won't "force" you to get a frenchie bull or whatever they're called.


----------



## winwin

rabbit said:


> I don't get how trading dogs will help the situation. I think your best bet is to either keep a dog or don't have any dogs at all. Having a dog is a commitment no matter, what you should be looking into keeping it until death. I'm sure if you exercise the dog properly you won't have much worries all american bullys need exercise whether it's a pocket or a classic. Don't be one of the stereotypical Am bully owners who get a pocket bully and don't exercise it. Besides if you trade in this pup whose to say another "dilemma" won't pop up and won't "force" you to get a frenchie bull or whatever they're called.


That is not my main concern, my main concern is his only space during the day is inside the office, the problem is he is getting big, people come in and out of the office, if he gets to adult size, it's gonna be a problem. I can exercise him everyday through fetch in the small open space and I do walk him at night when I'm not busy or when it's not raining so that's at least 3x a week up to 7x a week. Imagine being in a tight office with a big standard sized bully compared to having a pocket compact bully.


----------



## Gonz2288

A pocket bully is not really THAT much smaller than a standard one...


----------



## winwin

Gonz2288 said:


> A pocket bully is not really THAT much smaller than a standard one...


Actually, it is. I've been to the kennel of the breeder I bought my pup from. His dad is just very big, he has another pocket male adult which is around 13-14" and overall size is like half the size of the dad of my pup. I also brought my pup to another breeder's house when we went for a walk, my pup which is 5 and a half old, is the same size as his adult male pocket bully, which is not even a thin bully, his pocket bully had big bones and head.


----------



## rabbit

winwin said:


> That is not my main concern, my main concern is his only space during the day is inside the office, the problem is he is getting big, people come in and out of the office, if he gets to adult size, it's gonna be a problem. I can exercise him everyday through fetch in the small open space and I do walk him at night when I'm not busy or when it's not raining so that's at least 3x a week up to 7x a week. Imagine being in a tight office with a big standard sized bully compared to having a pocket compact bully.


I just don't like the idea of pet owners trading in dogs. It happens all the time instead of owners attempting to work with their dogs they just get a new one. There are solutions to your problem. Your dog should be exercised every day. If you woke up every morning (before work) and exercised him plus purchased him something that would keep him busy like a kong or antlers I'm sure he would be fine. Does he have a designated area? Like a bed or crate? If not purchase him a bed or crate (I would go with a doggy bed since you're complaining about space) and teach him the command "go to your bed". It's not hard and there are plenty of vids on youtube. Every time a customer comes in and he's not in his bed command him to go his bed. It works easier with a crate but can be done with a bed as well. If you come up with excuses like "you don't have the time to teach him" or "if he was smaller you wouldn't have to teach him" therefore you're just going to replace him then the problem isn't the dog the problem is you. These are things you should have thought of before you got the animal. Training and exercise have always been essential to an animal and whenever you can't do those two things there will always be problems no matter how many times you replace or trade in the dog.


----------



## Gonz2288

My bully is 20" tall and 70 lbs. When he's exercised for just 20-30 minutes he's beat for the rest of the day and more than happy to just lay around in one spot. 

I once read a statistic that only 1 in 600 pit bull type dogs finds a forever home on the first try, do you really want to be part of that statistic?


----------

